# Gnats and using Perlite...



## YandPile (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a gnat infestation. its odd though, of the two potted plants I have, only one seems to be suffering. 

I've got a strip down that repells them, I've used seeweed based soap and sprayed it on the plants to repell/kill adults. And today I put down about an inch and a half or so of some perlite to prevent the adults from laying eggs.

My question is will perlite's ingredients cause an overfert problem by chance? I'm just a little worried.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 30, 2006)

YandPile said:
			
		

> I have a gnat infestation. its odd though, of the two potted plants I have, only one seems to be suffering.
> 
> I've got a strip down that repells them, I've used seeweed based soap and sprayed it on the plants to repell/kill adults. And today I put down about an inch and a half or so of some perlite to prevent the adults from laying eggs.
> 
> My question is will perlite's ingredients cause an overfert problem by chance? I'm just a little worried.


*You should be fine as long as the perlite you are using has no nutes in it. You can also try putting a layer of sand in your pots. I have heard that this also works well on those little suckers. *


----------



## KADE (Oct 30, 2006)

Perlite naturally repels water... but will.. after time.. absorb salts... hydroton also does as well but shouldn't be a problem imho.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 30, 2006)

^^ i concur.




perlite contains no nutes so the soil and nutrients your adding will make the difference between nute burn or good health.


if you add an inch or two of sand or perlite (i prefer perlite as it breathes better) to the top layer of the soil....combined with tilling the soil before you add it AND watering less....should knock out the problem


----------



## YandPile (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks guys. Its been a few days now. I don't see any bugs around at all! 
The plant that was doing great is still doing great. The damaged babe is still hurt, but better looking then she was. I think she'll live =D 
They both got bud sites sprowting all over the place! CANT WAIT! Got some weeks to go. Startin to smell good in there!


----------

